# One-eyed Piu Piu needs a loving home



## Dominik (Dec 10, 2003)

Six years ago, I rescued Piu Piu when she was just a little chick and got attacked by a seagull. She has been missing her right eye ever since, otherwise she is a healthy, tough pigeon (regular vet check-ups) who loves to fight with any object made of black fabric. She can be sweet, but mostly wants to be left alone. 
My future wife likes birds, but is asthmatic and shouldn't be around pigeon droppings, feather dust and the like. 
I love Piu Piu, but the health of my fiancee is simply more important to me. 
I live in Los Angeles, but I would consider sending Piu Piu (a rock dove) farther away, if it means she will have a good home.
Please e-mail me if you have any ideas:
[email protected]

To all pigeon lovers out there: 
Have a wonderful Christmas season 
and a happy new year!

Dominik


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I live in Pa, I have mainy pigeons and would love to give a good home to one more. Email me if u have nemore questions at 

[email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dominik,

Piu Piu sounds like a wonderful bird who has been very fortunate to have you for her human.

I rescue and rehab pigeons and have a number of disabled birds that are my pets. If you are unable to find a home for Piu Piu, I would be happy to take her into my "flock".

I am in South Orange County CA (Lake Forest) so probably not too terribly far from you.

Let us know how things go.

Terry Whatley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just letting everyone know that Piu Piu arrived at my house around 4 PM this afternoon. She is a lovely girl, and I am happy to have her join my flock.

Dominik is going to send me some pictures and Piu Piu's story. When I receive them, I will put them on my website and post the URL for everyone.

Terry Whatley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are a couple of pics of Piu Piu that Dominik had already sent .. enjoy!

http://www.rims.net/piupiu1.jpg 

http://www.rims.net/piupiu2.jpg 


Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Another happy ending! 

Piu Piu looks lovely.

Julie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Everytime I see those pictures Terry, I think Piu Piu becomes more handsome.

Such a striking bird.
Cindy


----------



## Dominik (Dec 10, 2003)

I am very happy that Piu Piu found such a good home. 
To Terry, a million thanks to you for taking this wonderful bird under your wings.
You are truly a columbophile and a most kind-hearted person. Again, thank you.


----------

